# A how to shoot a slingshot video



## Bill Hays

After seeing some of my videos where I proof test slingshots... I've had a few people ask if I'd make a sort of "how to" shoot video.

Well here it is. In the video I'm using the new Metal Predator from Hogan Castings. Watch the video, and if you have any suggestions... other than I should wear safety glasses (one of my kids took mine somewhere)... well I'm all "ears".






After you master the concepts of stance, band alignment and a relaxed release, move on to the next level... cutting cards and doing trick shots:


----------



## redcard

I enjoyed that vid.


----------



## SlingMan

Thanks for taking the time to do this video Bill.

I thought it was really good. I like the part on aiming. Super important.

I learned a lot.

Maybe some other more experienced shooters can post a video of their
procedures in shooting. Sometimes little things that someone else does
and others don't can make a difference.

Thanks again Bill!!!


----------



## sanjay

Great video!


----------



## Flatband

Nice job Bill. You covered a lot especially the aiming which a lot of people are still unsure of. Thanks Bud! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace

Flatband said:


> Nice job Bill. You covered a lot especially the aiming which a lot of people are still unsure of. Thanks Bud! Flatband


You're supposed to aim??? I knew I was doing something wrong!!









Great video Bill, well made and very easy to understand I'll give it two thumbs up...


----------



## 919h

I don't understand everything but it's a great video!
Very good job.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Great Video Bill -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays

I know one thing... I sure can't talk and shoot at the same time!
I've noticed this on my other videos as well... it's like so much focus goes into hitting the target, a sort of tunnel vision phenom happens.


----------



## NightKnight

Great video!! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## ChrisMan

great video Bill, thanks for posting, Could you clarify if you close your non dominant eye or have both open?

Thanks


----------



## smitty

Really good video Bill, I enjoyed it a lot ! More, more, more !


----------



## dgui

A Fine instructional video.

Just one thing that concerns me is that you do not have eye protection.


----------



## Bill Hays

ChrisMan said:


> great video Bill, thanks for posting, Could you clarify if you close your non dominant eye or have both open?
> 
> Thanks


I keep both eyes open up until about 75 feet... at about 75' I rough sight it up with both eyes, close my nondominant for an instant to make a precise line, then open both and release.


----------



## Sammy

Nice video Bill.... very helpful!


----------



## Hrawk

Post moved to tutorials.


----------



## Skillmaster

Good video it really shoes some of the beginnerS how to aim.


----------



## Bill Hays

Here's another that might be easier to follow, it's certainly shorter:


----------



## Rayshot

Another good "how to shoot" instructional. Thanks.

One subtlety I noticed in one of your other videos that you explain in this video, what you are doing when you dip your head. Wasn't sure before.

I really appreciate hearing methods of shooting for accuracy. I will take anything I can get to put into my bank of knowledge, to improve.


----------



## sling-N-bb

Both videos were awesome, thanks for posting them...

Ed


----------



## tokSick

Thanks.


----------



## Bill Hays

You're welcome. also bumping this one up as I've had a few ask about shooting how to videos etc..


----------



## Sharkman

I think that any videos of this type are golden for me. Thanks Bill. Definitely not the only time I'll watch it.


----------



## Imperial

this is like attending a master course class . simple straight to the point, no scientific wording to go over my head . i really like the positive reinforcement in your videos , it makes me believe that i can do it knowing that someone is supporting me . thanks for the video .


----------

